

Ask HN: WebApp Creation System? - samuellittley

I'm thinking of creating an app that would make it ridiculously easy for the average Joe or Jane to create a web app - like graphical creation of input forms and output reports, automated creation of main menus and database structure (but can be done manually), pages which run user code on the data etc.
Is it possible? Or does it already exist?
======
gary__
Sounds a bit like the Zoho Creator, check it out if you haven't already
<http://www.zoho.com/creator/> There are other 'online databases' of a similar
vein, Caspio Bridge comes to mind, googling will take you to them.

(There are also offline RAD web app development applications that lower the
barrier to entry than learning a contemporary stack, see a few reviewed here
[http://www.infoworld.com/d/developer-world/infoworld-
review-...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/developer-world/infoworld-review-tools-
rapid-web-development-297) )

------
aymeric
Who do you think would be interested in it? Do you have someone specific in
mind?

~~~
samuellittley
Anybody who wants an easy system for recording data - for example requesting
days off or holiday times at work

